# Puff Monthly Tobacco Review: C&D Billy Budd (October 2012)



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gentlemen, it's time!

Open up those ziplocks and mason jars, stuff those cobs and briars, and let's hear what you think of Billy Budd!


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Billy Budd comes out of the tin as a very dry, somewhat rough-cut tobacco. The tin note is very earthy, with lots of latakia and very little sweetness.

When I fire this one up, I taste latakia first and foremost and burley second. The blend remains the same until about halfway down, at which point some sweetness begins to assert itself and the latakia backs off a little bit. There is very little complexity here. If someone had asked me what to name this blend, I would have called it "Pirate Kake Light." 

I know this is supposed to be a cigar leaf blend, but I don't taste ANY cigar leaf here (unlike, say, Purple Cow or McClelland's Maduro). To me, this is an unusually heavy American English blend in the same genre as Morley's Best, Epiphany and Bald-Headed Teacher. Interestingly enough, though, the "mouth feel" of this smoke is just like a cigar. You'll get no tongue irritation here, and the body is somewhere between "full" and "11." The nicotine level is also pretty high, say about the same as Haddo's Delight or Old Joe Krantz.

The room note is one of the few that even I consider unpleasant. Heck, my wife despises it and she actually LIKES Odyssey! 

Overall, this is an excellent blend, definitely worth giving 4 stars to. I don't smoke it every day, but the conception and execution behind it are flawless. I don't like cigar leaf in my blends, but this is the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice review! Anyone else try it?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I had some of this in a jar, from a fairly long way back and remember not whence it came. It's come in handy this month, saving me both trading hassles and avoiding storing another jar in my cellar. (This is called "foreshadowing". :smile: )

I do not dislike this tobacco. I find it full flavored with a solid vitamin D component, biteless, easy burning, with a room note that would appeal to an anti-social individual who just wants to be left alone, to think dark thoughts and possibly write a dreary, depressing novella about cruelty and injustice, in ponderous, unending sentences that drive one to thoughts of suicide, merely to bring them to an end, that the next malevolent thought unfolding might suddenly make us feel the hopelessness of good in the face of the juggernaut of evil that continues, comma after comma, couched in grammatical convulsions that would make any reader shudder. 

It borders on a Latakia bomb, but I like Latakia this time of year. Brings me back to my college days, it does. p I don't taste much cigar, mainly Latakia and burley. The smokiness of the Latakia starts to blend in with the increasing potency of the burley as it burns down, but the result is an ever-thicker taste that is the tobacco's best asset. For some reason, the tiny bit of cigar leaf that's in there seems almost synergistic with the Latakia, or maybe it's just because I never smoke cigars in the house makes me notice it more. It has rather more of a room note than I consider polite, although to be quite honest, it doesn't bother me one whit. ainkiller: I don't smoke tobacco for the room note anyhow. p

I'm smoking this in a smallish pipe, the Alpha Litewate quarter-bent billiard, that I could see a foretopman smoking. Easy clench for piping while you're unfurling the top gallants. Billy Budd was dry out of the jar and I suspect it was dry when it went in there, but that's just fine. With the clumpless cut and the dryness, it was just a matter of cramming it in there until the draw was right. Had a tamp and relight, then some more tampings to chase it to an nice ember, and after that smooth sailing. Maybe I'll make this a surprise ending. Maybe I will put this on the bill of lading during the next online port of call. :smile:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I had some of this in a jar, from a fairly long way back and remember not whence it came. It's come in handy this month, saving me both trading hassles and avoiding storing another jar in my cellar. (This is called "foreshadowing". :smile: )
> 
> I do not dislike this tobacco. I find it full flavored with a solid vitamin D component, biteless, easy burning, with a room note that would appeal to an anti-social individual who just wants to be left alone, to think dark thoughts and possibly write a dreary, depressing novella about cruelty and injustice, in ponderous, unending sentences that drive one to thoughts of suicide, merely to bring them to an end, that the next malevolent thought unfolding might suddenly make us feel the hopelessness of good in the face of the juggernaut of evil that continues, comma after comma, couched in grammatical convulsions that would make any reader shudder.


If you ever write a novel please send me a copy. Damn that's good English!:yo:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I opened the jar and took a sniff. Just smelled Lat with a hint of darkness in the background. I was hoping to smell cigar leaf, but no.

It is nice and dry, but not crunchy, and has a nice coarse chopped up appearance.

I smoked it in a nice clean Falcon. The first light gave a nice Lat taste with some cigar leaf in the background. Pleasant. As the bowl warmed the cigar leaf taste disappeared.

The falcon isn't that big, rather small actually, but I needed three relights. The good news, was after each time it went out I let the pipe really cool off (it never got more than warm) and a cold bowl relight brought back the cigar leaf flavor for a bit. Nice.

As it got to the second half of the bowl the cigar leaf just barely reappeard in the background... never but a hint of flavor of cigar, I really had to pay attention to get it, but quite nice. The second half of the bowl was a bit richer with a bit of a "meaty" taste I liked. I wasn't able to smoke the very bottom of the bowl as it became a bit nasty.

Over all, I liked it, but I don't see myself smoking it more than once in a while. It did leave a real good taste in my mouth that I'm still tasting now (maybe 30 minutes later).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I still remember my first bowl of Billy Budd. I was still almost exclusively a cigar smoker, but had been playing around with a pipe on occasion for a few months. I honestly don't remember now what I had tried and what I hadn't up to that point, but I do recall thinking that almost everything I had tried seemed wimpy and bland compared to cigars. Then I tried Billy Budd. It was my first go with a big latakia blend, and I was blown away. Love at first puff. A true watershed moment for me. I remember standing in my driveway, taking a puff, staring at the pipe in disbelief, and thinking "WOW! That's FANTASTIC!!"

How our tastes change hwell:

I smoked a *lot* of Billy Budd over the coming weeks/months after that, and eventually got a little tired of it as I started foraying into other things. I revisited it a few months ago....and though I wasn't floored, I certainly questioned the wisdom of going so long without it, and immediately ordered myself another 4 ounces.

So, anyway....on to the review.

BB is ready rubbed, I'd call it rough cut, I guess. C&D tobaccos are often a bit on the dry side, certainly never goopy, and BB is no exception to that. Packs easy, takes a flame quick, and is well behaved in the pipe. Nicotine is on the strong-ish side.

I've become somewhat sensitized to latakia, I suppose. I can tell it's there in BB, for sure. I can tell there's plenty of it, as well. But it doesn't jump out and slap me in the face anymore like it used to. Those who are a little more sensitive to, or less experienced with latakia would probably disagree. Is BB a lat bomb? I wouldn't disagree with someone who said it was, but it isn't to me. Maybe I just have a love affair with latakia. :lol: I detect a lot of burley. I guess there is Virginia there, since C&D's description say there is....but it's certainly not at the forefront. Unlike you guys, my taste buds really zone in on the cigar leaf....and here's where things get weird. Mostly, the cigar leaf seems to meld quite well (though still easily distinguishable), and complement the other components. Occasionally, though.....BB just tastes like a cheap cigar to me. I haven't zeroed in on what the issue is. I always smoke it in a cob....so I don't think it's my choice of pipe. I guess it's just me. Kinda like corn flakes taste better in the morning and beer tastes better in the evening and desert tastes better at the end of a meal. There's some time of day or circumstance or something that occasionally makes this blend just not taste good at all to me. Thankfully, that unpleasant "cheap cigar" taste doesn't crop up very often.

Unfortunately, even when it's good, BB just doesn't excite me like it used to. I still smoke cigars occasionally, and when I want a cigar, I want a cigar, not a pipe that tastes like a cigar. When I want a pipe, I want a pipe that tastes like a pipe. As much as I _want_ to like BB because of the nostalgia it holds for me, it just doesn't rock my world anymore.

I really hate the way this review is written. It makes it sound like I don't like BB at all...and that's not true! Objectively, I think it's really great at what it is, a burley-lat-cigar blend. And I still think it's a _fantastic_ transitional tobacco for cigar smokers who are pipe curious, and will continue to recommend it as such. Mostly, I think, I've just smoked so much of it in the last year that it has begun to lose it's novelty for me.

I've still got a little in the current jar, and two more ounces cellared. I'm gonna sit on that cellared two ounce jar for a while before I revisit it....but I anticipate the same - "Wow, why did I ever stop smoking this stuff?!?" for two or three bowls, followed by "yeah....this is boring. _That's_ why I don't smoke it anymore."


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So……Billy Budd. Named after a novel by the eponymous American author Herman Melville, known for torturing high school students with verbose prose bordering on that of Dostoyevsky.

Thing is, I like Melville. I also like Dostoyevsky. It was with this in mind that I grabbed my jar of Billy Budd, my new pipe (just cause), and headed out to my truck for my first bowl. Love the new pipe – a Stanwell – not that it matters for this review.

Anyway, Billy Budd packed easily and well. It is a rubbed out flake (as mentioned by others) that has large chunks of what appear to be tree bark added to the mix. My sample has chunks that are literally like pencils sans graphite. Needs a bit more rubbing. All the same, it has the cigar leaf kind of texture if you will that seems to fit the type. Looks like shredded wrapper. Not a bad thing – it actually makes for very easy packing of the pipe. To the nose, BB has a latakia hit and what I could only determine to be burley. Not quite nutty, but…smooth.

Fired the bowl and set to it, finding the initial puffs to be a bit latakia-forward, but less so than many of the other English blends that I favor. It wholly lacks the Virginia sweetness that I like with a good Lat hit, though. It also lacks that citrus on retrohale that I so dearly love. Continuing through the bowl I find that this is pretty consistent. A sort of…flat(?) note from the burley coupled with the smoky Latakia. I can see how this fits as a cigar leaf blend. There is a sort of smoothness to BB that reminds me of a mild-medium Connie. To borrow from my wine background, I would say that Billy Budd has a cigar mouth-feel.

Ultimately BB – as much as I hate to say it – kind of disappoints. Not in the quality of the leaf, as this blend is a dream to pack and smoke. Not in the blend, as I really think that Billy Budd accomplishes what it seeks. Complexity that is typical of an English is where I am left wanting. If I compare BB to GLP Meridian or Sextant, I will reach for either of the latter any time. It’s not the burley – I quite enjoy PA. What is missing – at least to my palate – is more Virginia sweetness, or SOME Oriental citrus. This leaves MM with almost an ashen note towards the end of the bowl that just doesn’t resonate with me.

Do I dislike Billy Budd? Not really. It just isn’t my cup of tea. I completely get this blend as a transitional blend for a cigar smoker moving into the pipe, though. I can not malign the quality of the smoke. It just isn’t quite for me.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice reviews gentlemen!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just noticed there were a couple more up! Mark, Clifford, Brian -- good reads! And Brian, seek professional counseling. It took me years to overcome the effects of reading Dostoevsky and Melville, but with help you can end this dangerous affection for reading their twisted thoughts. (*The Brothers Karamazov* is a literary analogue with self-mutilation. If you must read translations from those dark, dark Slavic tongues, stick with Stanislaw Lem.







.)

We need more reviews of Billy Budd! Get those keyboards cranking!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Just noticed there were a couple more up! Mark, Clifford, Brian -- good reads! And Brian, seek professional counseling. It took me years to overcome the effects of reading Dostoevsky and Melville, but with help you can end this dangerous affection for reading their twisted thoughts. (*The Brothers Karamazov* is a literary analogue with self-mutilation. If you must read translations from those dark, dark Slavic tongues, stick with Stanislaw Lem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sometimes you dream strange dreams, impossible and unnatural; you wake up and remember them clearly, and are surprised at a strange fact: you remember first of all that reason did not abandon you during the whole course of your dream; you even remember that you acted extremely cleverly and logically for that whole long, long time when you were surrounded by murderers, when they were being clever with you, concealed their intentions, treated you in a friendly way, though they already had their weapons ready and were only waiting for some sort of sign; you remember how cleverly you finally deceived them, hid from them; then you realize that they know your whole deception by heart and merely do not show you that they know where you are hiding; but you are clever and deceive them again-all that you remember clearly. But why at the same time could your reason be reconciled with such obvious absurdities and impossibilities, with which, among other things, your dream was filled? Before your eyes, one of your murderers turned into a woman, and from a woman into a clever, nasty little dwarf-and all that you allowed at once, as an accomplished fact, almost without the least perplexity, and precisely at the moment when, on the other hand, your reason was strained to the utmost, displaying extraordinary force, cleverness, keenness, logic? Why, also, on awakening from your dream and entering fully into reality, do you feel almost every time, and occasionally with an extraordinary force of impressions, that along with the dream you are leaving behind something you have failed to fathom? You smile at the absurdity of your dream and feel at the same time that the tissue of those absurdities contains some thought, but a thought that is real, something that belongs to your true life, something that exists and has always existed in your heart; it is as if your dream has told you something new, prophetic, awaited; your impression is strong, it is joyful or tormenting, but what it is and what has been told you-all that you can neither comprehend nor recall." 
― Fyodor Dostoyevsky, The Idiot


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess I'm going to be the last man to cross the finish line in writing this review. Though I've been smoking for awhile now, my palate is still underdeveloped, and I'm probably under-qualified to be reviewing blends as compared to the other gentlemen here.

BILLY BUDD BY C&D
THE GOOD- Places the tobacco excels-
-Three words- Latakia, latakia, and latakia! For me, this is a huge plus, as I recently discovered that latakia is one of my favorite flavors to be found in tobacco.
-The smoke volume is excellent. I got plumes of smoke without abusing the tobacco, which is very nice for a visual person such as myself.

THE BAD- Places the tobacco fails-
-I have no idea why, but I found this blend almost impossible to keep lit as longer than a few minutes. I found no way to keep this blend lit, even when I rubbed out the tobacco to smaller shreds.

THE UGLY- Things that may detract from the tobacco-
-I can see how some say the blend lacks complexity. Though, as I mentioned before, my palate is still developing, I never felt like at any point I was really analyzing the taste of the blend as one would a piece of art, but merely going along for the ride. I say that this is an UGLY trait rather than a BAD trait, as I don't always want to feel like I'm smoking a piece of fine classical music every time I put match to pipe, to use a confusing metaphor.
-The cigar leaf is very understated. At times I got a hint of cigar flavoring, but most of the time I didn't notice it at all. This is good and bad for me, as I would probably ignore a blend that is very cigar-oriented, but given that the blend contains cigar leaf is a selling point I would expect it to show up more.
-This seems to me to be a rugged blend. Perhaps it is the power of suggestion influencing my thoughts on this, but this blend seems more at home while walking through the woods than while sitting in a classy establishment. A good part of the reason is because of the room note, but more on that later. The ruggedness could be a pro to those who enjoy things like working with their hands and being in the wilderness (people such as myself), but can be a con to others. Given that I know a few pipe smokers who are more at home in a dress shirt and vest than a pair of worn blue jeans, a blend that screams manual labor might be seen as a bad thing.
-The room note is unpleasant to all but other pipe smokers, it seems. As a reference, my girlfriend doesn't like the smell of tobacco, but doesn't mind it either. Compared to my other latakia-forward blend, she hated the smell of this one. I expect the average non-smoker would feel the same. Once again, not good, but not bad, considering that there is an entire atmosphere that doesn't smell like Billy Budd to be found outside.

As you might be able to tell from my lack of GOOD and BAD points, I found most of the aspects of this blend to be more neutral than anything. I honestly don't know how I feel about this smoke. It confused me upon my first light, and confounded me till my last puff. That being said, I won't be tossing out my tin anytime soon, and will continue to smoke it if only to keep giving myself hope that I'll someday find the GOOD and BAD of the legendary Billy Budd.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Better late than never, right?

I really love this blend. Always have since I first tasted it. However, it is definitely a fall/winter blend for me. I tried it once or twice in the hot summer months and it just doesn't taste right. I need cold weather to accompany my heavy Latakia blends. 

The tin aroma is borderline barnyard, similar to the aroma I get from some of the medium dark wrappers on my cigars (Nub Habano Wrapper comes to mind). As others have mentioned, it is rough cut, perfectly dry out of the jar, and packs nicely. 

Once lit, I immediately enjoy a sweet, smokey and cool flavor that is very satisfying. Regarding that heavy Latakia, it tastes different in this blend to me. I suspect it's the cigar leaf that is added. I bought my Billy Budd in bulk well over a year ago, and I think the Latakia mellowed some while the cigar leaf stands pat. The blend does intensify a bit as the bowl progresses, the initial sweetness fades and it begins kicking off a little pepper, but not like a heavy perique blend would - maybe its the cigar leaf? The smoke is thick and seemingly billows from my mouth, making the whole experience that much more enjoyable. 

I will always have some Billy Budd in my cellar. It's lovely!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm VERY overdue on posting some sort of review for Billy Budd. Shortly after the announcement of Billy Budd winning I went and ordered a half pound of the stuff. I absolutely LOVE it. Every time I open the jar I get that awesome dark earth, heavy leather smell that tells you that there's a goodly bit of Latakia hiding within. What I like the most about Billy Budd is that it has some Maduro Cigar leaf tumbled in that allows it a nice creamy finish. That creamy finish has a jagged edge to it though. 

I have to be careful with this blend as I can easily see burning my taste buds out with it. As is my norm, I like to try smoking the winning blends in both brair and meer. If I've got the free time I may also try it in a clay as well (like I did with Prince Albert). 

If you like Latakia, you'll love Billy Budd.


----------

